# Keeping plants alive



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

Are there any special tips or tricks to keeping live aquatic plants? Do i need any special equipment? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

Light, light and more light (pretty much the opposite of p's)

I think a co2 injection system would be good if your real serious about it. you can also buy plant fertilizer (though a healthy bioload of fish would do the same)


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

r0d1mus, do you have carbon in your filter? If you want plants, carbon isn't necessary for a planted tank.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> r0d1mus, do you have carbon in your filter? If you want plants, carbon isn't necessary for a planted tank.


 Ya... i have carbon in the filters.... they are the carbon packs for the ac filters


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> QUOTE (smithgrind_who @ Oct 5 2004, 01:46 PM)
> r0d1mus, do you have carbon in your filter? If you want plants, carbon isn't necessary for a planted tank.
> 
> Ya... i have carbon in the filters.... they are the carbon packs for the ac filters


What are you using instead of carbon in your filters? I have an emperor filter


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

a good source of light and co2 would help keep the plants alive... also, water changes will help keep them looking nice... i didn't do a water change on my community tank in like a month and all this hair algae grew on the plants.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> > QUOTE (smithgrind_who @ Oct 5 2004, 01:46 PM)
> > r0d1mus, do you have carbon in your filter? If you want plants, carbon isn't necessary for a planted tank.
> >
> > Ya... i have carbon in the filters.... they are the carbon packs for the ac filters
> ...


 I only use carbon when I need it and I haven't use it for months. Carbon does adsorb medication and dissolved organics. Since I have not used meds, my filter only contains mechanical and biological media.


----------

